# Public Indecency arrest while fishing



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Whelp.. I gotta laugh and share this with you all. Just got a call from my bud out of town and me and him laughed together. Last week he decided to go fishing at a local hole when nature called. Looking around {at the bottom of the hill} he didnt see anyone so he decided to climb a little ways up to the nearest tree and empty the tank... Bad move. Turns out a lady with 2 of her little ones where enjoying the day a ways away and apparently this offendid her and she called the police. My buddy returned to fish when the police arrived and he was arrested, even after he showed the officers his "mark".... At the trial he explained the situation and apparently the arrest could have been worse seeings how children where nearby. Dont know about you ladies but guys be carefull..LOL


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

What did the judge say ?


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Whaler said:


> What did the judge say ?


I am not sure as he didnt explain it all in detail and I wasnt at the case reading but seems there is a lude act law and several others that could have been brought against him. The officers did believe him and so did the judge but since neither were there they had to follow the report. I dont know nor did he what was called in to the officers. could have been worded differant..if you know what I mean....... He only has to do a SMALL amount of community service and whats even funnier is its at the park he was fishing..LOLOL


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I would like to follow that officer and judge around the golf course for the day.......see what happens, you know?

The officer could have (and should have) let him off with a warning........that would have been sufficient to make his point and satisfy the lady.

That kind of chit really chaps my arse........you know? What about if you're on the boat all day - I'll guarantee EVERY single person on this site has had to wizz off their boat.........you know? Same thing.

Like I said - I'd like to follow the cop and judge around the golf course for the day...............


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Many places in Europe they don't even have "rest areas" along the highways. You just pull over and pee. Most guys don't even walk the 50' to the nearby woods and nobody thinks twice about it. They all think we're too uptight about it. After all, we call it a "bath room", a "men's room" or a "rest room"...they call it a toilet. Who the heck ever went to a rest room to take a rest?


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

you ever seen a womens rest room in a swanky place (not that I've been inside one........)?? they got couches and stuff all over!! I think it's for when they all go together, but only one's really got to whiz...............

HAHA!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Was he actually arrested and taken to jail or just given a minor 
misdemeanor ticket and sent on his way? You see that all the time in the police log in Kent down by the bars. There's always people being ticketed for peeing in the alleys.
That reminds me I need to make a new pee bottle for the boat. Last one flew out of the boat as I was going down the lake.


It sounds from your post the lady thought he was doing something else.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

You mean you don't just let it fly over the side?? You got a 5 gallon bucket to #2 in also or do you just do the "orangatang hang"????

HAHA!!!!


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

I hope I'm wrong about this, but....
The bad thing about this is if he was indeed charged w/ public indecency, that could be considered a sex crime. Just remember that folks... if you get caught taking a wiz you may have to register as a sex offender. Have we gone to far when this sort of thing starts happening?


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

There is a joke built into this story about charges being dropped due to "Lack of evidence", but I won't go there! Oh, I guess I just did......


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a Victim of Ohios PENAL code


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

tuna - funny!!

Biodude - you are totally correct! It's a sad day when it's come down to this.........I was "raised" on peeing outside! I lived out in the country a little and you didn't just run back to the house when you had to pee! Heck, my son (2 1/2) is learning to pee outside right now - it's more "fun" to pee outside and it's really helping him to potty train...........now you're tellin me that that's wrong too????

Come on! Wake up WORLD!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> That reminds me I need to make a new pee bottle for the boat. Last one flew out of the boat as I was going down the lake.


LOL mike.i don't have a clue how many times that happens to me in a year.i know i go through lots of milk jugs cause i forget to put them back in the storage box when i come off the lake


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I just went a couple of miles down the lake and when I got to my spot it was gone. I try to secure towels and other light things before moving but that time I forgot. 
I also lost my tackle box in the Ohio River on Cheesehead's bass boat. It was my first time on a bassboat and I learned real quick you don't leave things on the rear deck even if you have 20lbs of lead sinkers in it. Those boats move.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

HAHA! NOTHING is safe on the back deck of a bass boat!!!!! Always remember to turn your hat around too! I can't think of how many times mine has gone in the drink between my boat and my dads!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> Heck, my son (2 1/2) is learning to pee outside right now - it's more "fun" to pee outside and it's really helping him to potty train...........now you're tellin me that that's wrong too????


When my youngest was the same age, he said he preferred peeing off the back porch (we live out in the country), because he said he could talk to our dog while he took care of business.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

out of the mouths of babes, huh??


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

I know at the railyard we...drain the tank alot , far away from everything..you have to.....and to answer the question ." yes.. the lady did think he was doing something else" from what I gathered he was let off very easy with no jail time and no sex offender registration.


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

This is just too crazy! there's no rest rooms or port o potties anywhere when I go fishing? What am I suppose do? lol... that's nuts I feel bad for your friend, I'll still feed the trees and take my chances.....


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

I use the tie your shoe move, sometimes ya really gota go, or the garbage bag move. you can cast and wizz at the same time.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'll bet the lady is a member of PETA. LOL! At Atwood most guys go off the back of the boat. I try to use a bucket and kneel down behind the consol on my pontoon. When we sailed Lake Erie it was hang on to a shroud or stay and let er rip. Women can't so this as easily and I'll bet she was just jealous. Isn't there some sort of p----envy?

Some people are just too uptight.


----------



## ESOX 23 (Jul 10, 2007)

Star1pup said:


> I'll bet the lady is a member of PETA. LOL! At Atwood most guys go off the back of the boat. I try to use a bucket and kneel down behind the consol on my pontoon. When we sailed Lake Erie it was hang on to a shroud or stay and let er rip. Women can't so this as easily and I'll bet she was just jealous. Isn't there some sort of p----envy?
> 
> Some people are just too uptight.


THATS CRAZY!, WE ALL GOT TO GO ON THE BOAT, YOU KNOW HOW CONGESTED THE DOCKS WOULD BE IF WE HAD TO STOP AND USE THE PISSER EVERYTIME SOMEONE HAS TO GO, NOT TO MENTION THE TIME ITS TAKES AWAY FROM FISHING AND THE GAS IT TAKES TO FIND A PISSER. THAT WOMAN IS WRONG FORR CALLING THE COPS, SHE SHOULD HAVE TURNED THE OTHER WAY AND DISSTRACTED THE KIDS THATS ALL. WHAT SHE NEVER SEE A ONE BEFORE OR WHAT. LIL CURIOS WHY HE CLIMBED A TREE TO WIZ OUT OF THATS ALL. HE SHOULD HAVE JUST WENT ON THE TRUNK BUT STILL WHATS THE BIG DEAL. ANYONE WHO FISHES IS OK IN MY BOOK UNLESS HE POLUTES. SEEING GARBAGE IS TERRIBLE SO I JUST PICK IT UP AS I SEE IT ON THE LAKES. ANYWAY THIS IS KIND OF FUNNY TO HEAR ABOUT. I DO IT TO OFF THE BOAT MAYBE I SHOULD BE ARRESTED TOO..LOL


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

ok..does anyone want to hear from a woman? Can I put my 2 cents worth in? I don't know about you all but I have to Pee a lot. About once an hour so I am just screwed if I have to go find a bathroom. Like someone said..most places we fish don't have bathrooms. It is a lot harder for a woman than a man. Sometimes there's no where to go but the woods. If I had to hold it it could cause serious medical issues. 

Luckily one of the van's we bought has a small potty in it so we use it for our trips to WVA. But I make him pull over 1st b/c trying to pee going up and down and all around those hills is darn near impossible.

If I were the lady I'd be laughing my butt off and telling the kids to look the other way. Come on people peeing is human nature. If you gotta go ya gotta go. What about these women who breast feed and flaunt it all? Is that public indeseny (sp) too? Personally I am all for peeing in nature and breast feeding in nature. 

I think fishing and peeing is like getting a hot cup of coffee at mcdonalds. You know the coffee is hot so why sue mcdonalds when you get burnt? You know when you're out fishing good chance is that someone's going to be peeing. LOL!

Connie (the better 1/2 of woody's outdoors) LOL!


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

woodysoutdoors said:


> I think fishing and peeing is like getting a hot cup of coffee at mcdonalds. You know the coffee is hot so why sue mcdonalds when you get burnt? You know when you're out fishing good chance is that someone's going to be peeing. LOL!



Very nicely said in a way that was almost poetic!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

As the father of 5 daughters, that use to fish with me, i had to devise a way for my little girls to go potty while out on the boat. I used a five gallon bucket and a blanket. That kept us on the water as long as they wanted to fish. They eventually out-grew this setup but it worked for quite a few years. They're all grown now but they know how to handle boat situations.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow! We just got back from a 5 day fishing trip to Pymatuning. Rented a pontoon boat and had a great time. But, if we were ticketed every time we took a leak off the boat, our grandchildren would be still paying fines when they were on social security.

Its time for this country to get its collective head out of its butt and pay attention to what is important and forget the small stuff. Lets face it, bodily functions are a natural thing. Its a sad commentary when we start to outlaw nature.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a very easy solution to the "women peeing off of boats" problem......it's called the "orangatang hang".........you know what that is?? 

You stand on the cavitation plate of the motor - facing forwards.....grab onto the cowl of the motor, lean out and squat at the same time and LET ER FLY!!!!

Same way us gents go #2 when needed........personally I always try to pull up to shore - but sometimes this just isn't possible. Not very pleasant sight for passing boaters - but gets the job done!

HAHA!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Woodsie. I had a friend tell me hbis wife just wore an outdoorsie type of skirt. That way she could get over the bucket easily without showing anything.

I did some video work in Russia and both men and women seemed to be fine with just walking off a bit and peeing.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Whizzing outside was second nature to both my sons. My x could never figure out why this 2' dia section of her flower garden would never grow no matter what she did to it. I figured it out when I caught my oldest son (about 8 at the time) whizzing off the deck right there - his morning program was to get up, walk out on the deck, whip it out and take a leak. He walked right by the bathroom on his way to the deck.....

Another time I caught him dropping a load in a puddle behind the house. I asked him wth was he doing and he responded "I'm taking a dump!" as if it was totally normal to crap in the yard.... that prompted a little fatherly advice on using some discretion about where we did our duties....


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Another case of "Zero Tolerance" run amuck. When cops and judges say "my hands are tied, but I agree with you"...something is seriously wrong. Critical thought is no longer required. Judges don't judge, they administrate. I put this one in the same catagory as carding all senior citizens for purchasing alcohol and then dening the sale if they forgot their ID.

Definately, a dumbing down of society.


----------



## Justin S (Mar 31, 2007)

Seaturd said:


> Another time I caught him dropping a load in a puddle behind the house. I asked him wth was he doing and he responded "I'm taking a dump!" as if it was totally normal to crap in the yard.... that prompted a little fatherly advice on using some discretion about where we did our duties....


that is frickin halarious!!! i almost fell off my chair laughing!!!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

if a judge tried to convict me because someone said they saw me doing something I'd definitely fight that. Can you imagine if you could get fined because someone said they saw you do something??

I saw him speeding...ticket
I saw him steal something...arrested
I saw him run into my car.....arrested

thats ridiculous


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I probably should just let this go (bad pun) since this thread is pretty old, but everyone here seems to just assume that this woman is some prude and the guy was justified. That is the way I reacted too when I first heard it. Honestly, I wish we were a lot more "European" in our outlook on this, but we are getting our drawers in a twist over a third hand story. We all have done our share of this and have not been arrested because we exercised due diligence so as not to be observed. We don't know how private this guy was being, and it sounds to me like he was in a park in view of children. Maybe he was OK in what he was doing, and maybe he was not. Would you want some guy to just pull it out and start peeing in front of your daughter? I doubt it. 

Last year I was on Michigan Ave. on the loop in Chicago and while waiting for the walk sign a woman across the street pulls her dress up and her panties down and starts peeing in full view of God, Marshall Fields, and everyone. She made no effort to conceal a thing. There was a family with two adolescents standing next to her and trying their best to pretend it was not happening. I thought she might have been indigent, but when she finished she just stood up, and then pulled out a cell phone and started talking to someone like nothing happened. The light turned and she calmly crossed the street.

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

I talked to my buddy alittle bit last night and let him read this post. Heres the conclusion to his aftermath.
Stream.. your correct and thats how the judge presented it. It could have been MUCH MUCH worse but due to the explanation from my friend in honesty the judge ONLY commendid 3 days of 2 Hour service at the park area with NOTHING on his record recorded. My friend has no beaf with the sentance and accepted it clearly with the understanding of a 4 and 9 year old being nearby. At the time of the incedant he was not aware of the family { negligance is no excuse for the law} which is one reason he went to the tree up the hill incase someone came while he was at the shore edge. The officers explained to the lady what he was doing and she completely understood , but here are a few details I didnt have at the time of the first post.
1 It was a Govt funded park and I guess there is a law against what he did on there property.
2 children and a city indecency law 
His "release" was not the issue.
Either way ... we both are still laughing and we both hope you enjoyed the post...LOL


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Agent47 said:


> I talked to my buddy alittle bit last night and let him read this post. Heres the conclusion to his aftermath.
> Stream.. your correct and thats how the judge presented it. It could have been MUCH MUCH worse but due to the explanation from my friend in honesty the judge ONLY commendid 3 days of 2 Hour service at the park area with NOTHING on his record recorded. My friend has no beaf with the sentance and accepted it clearly with the understanding of a 4 and 9 year old being nearby. At the time of the incedant he was not aware of the family { negligance is no excuse for the law} which is one reason he went to the tree up the hill incase someone came while he was at the shore edge. The officers explained to the lady what he was doing and she completely understood , but here are a few details I didnt have at the time of the first post.
> 1 It was a Govt funded park and I guess there is a law against what he did on there property.
> 2 children and a city indecency law
> ...


I should have taken more care to not imply that your buddy did anything more than be a little careless. Thank you, for not taking undue offense. Obviously, I don't know you or your friend from Adam and I was just speaking hypothetically. Like I said, my initial reaction was like many who are sick of the government acting like it is our nanny. Then I remembered that incident in Chicago and that there is a good reason why those laws are on the books.


Man, I just realized how my screen name for this site fits in so well with this topic!


----------

